# URL for Book fixed



## Guro Harold (Oct 3, 2006)

thekuntawman said:


> http://pgw.com/catalog/catalog.asp?...iltered=View&Index=Page&Book=387312&Order=112
> 
> i think this will be one of the most popular ones when it comes out.


Hi thekuntawman,

Did you mean this one below

http://pgw.com/catalog/catalog.asp?...&Action=View&Index=Page&Book=387312&Order=112?

Thanks,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## thekuntawman (Oct 4, 2006)

Palusut said:


> Hi thekuntawman,
> 
> Did you mean this one below
> 
> ...


 

oh yeah, thank you. i dont know why it didnt work.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 4, 2006)

thekuntawman said:


> oh yeah, thank you. i dont know why it didnt work.


No Problem,

I will edit it for you.

Best regards.

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## thekuntawman (Oct 5, 2006)

thank you.

by the way, mr paman is also an expert of ngo cho kun kung fu and danzan ryu jujitsu. he was a tournament fighter here in northern california for many years (karate), which many teachers cannot say for themself. i would recommend anything he writes because he is a knowledgeable person who put his skills out there for people to see (not in teaching, but fighting). 

on top of that his skill is better than most young men, and he is as humble and likeable as you can find.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2006)

thekuntawman said:


> ngo cho kun kung fu



This seems to be popular in the Philippines!


----------

